# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Mesazhe Dashurie #2

## AuGuSt_

FRYMARRJE

Marr frymë
Shoh me sy mbyllur muzikën e zërit tënd
Si vibrim ajri .
Nën krahët e lehtë të një zogu
Të përgjumur ndaj dëshirës.... për fluturim
Dhe jam në pritje
Të asaj goditje të lehtë ajri
Që vetëm krahët e tu
Vetëm krahët e tu mund ta bëjnë....
Vetëm në fluturim.
Kush është ...kush është
Jam unë
Kush je ti
Jam une...jam unë
Dashuri e amëshuar nga pluhuri kozmik
Valë universi... infinit
Jam muzika e embël e Shpirit të Madh
Simfoni shpirtërore pa nota dhe pentagrame
Pa rregulla dëgjimi
Vij nga Kaosi me një drejtim
O Zot, i madhi Zot, ti je.....?
Jam dhe Zot....sic je ti
Por mund të vdes.....pa Dashuri....

----------


## AuGuSt_

*1: Dallga ha shkembin 
Malli mbyt shpirtin 
Thellesia mby detin
Dashuria njeriun* *

2: Io sono solo tra tanti 
Uno solo tra 1000
Ma unico perche ho Te*

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Pa emer* 

*Si munde te me bertisje pusho se qari ,
Edije qe nuk do te mundja te pushoja
Dhe une vazhdoja te thoja E Dashur nuk mundem 
E gjithe kjo ne pak sekonda dhe pastaj nje qetesi e thelle
Tani ik largohu prej meje 
Por une nuk mundesha 
Dhe ti perserisje e perserisje largohu largohu 
Dhe ne nje moment mora gjithcka me vete kujtimet nostalgjine
Dhe ika per te mos u kthyer me* 

*Me respekt 
AuGuSt)*

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Buzeqeshja jote eshte si nje lule qe ka gjetur ne fytyren tende vendin me te mire per te çelur* 

 :xhemla:

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Kur me dhe Dashurine zbulova jeten 
Kur te dhashe vetveten zbulova lumturine*

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Shume thone qe drita me e bukur eshte ajo e Henes qe reflektohet ne det ,,, 
por akoma nuk kan pare driten ne syte e Tu*

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Te Dshurosh nuk do te thote perfeksion , por te falesh gabimet*

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Ishte nje dite si te tjerat 
Era kish haruar te frynte
Zogjte kishin haruar te ciceronin 
Dielli kish harruar te shkelqente 
Dhe une te harrova Ty* 

 :i ngrysur:

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Me mire te te urrejne per ate çka je sesa te dashurojne per ate qe nuk je* .

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Shepesh here mjafton nje cast per te haruar nje jete te tere, por mua nuk me mjfafton nje jete e tere per te haruar momentin qe te njoha.*

----------


## AngelGirl

*Pash nje lule dhe mendova: erdhi pranvera...Pash shiun dhe mendova: Dikush atje lart po qan...Pash trishtimin ne syte e nje femije dhe mendova: Ndoshta ka nevoje per ngrohtesi...Dhe me vone te pash ty dhe ne fund e kuptova se kam akoma nje arsye per te jetuar.*

----------


## selina_21

Bravo AuGuSt_CrIsToPhEr !!! 

Jane cum te bukula.

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Te Dashurosh eshte e lehte , te falesh eshte e veshtire , te harrosh eshte e pamundur !*

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Kur Dshuron nuk duhet te mendosh: vetem keshtu momentet behen minuta , minutat... ore, oret.... dite , dhe ditet ... Jete *

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Nje dite do me pyesesh : Kush eshte me e rendesishme per mua Ti apo jeta ime !! Dhe une do te pergjigjem jeta ime dhe ti do te ikesh pa e mare vesh qe ti je Jeta ime !!
*

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Eshte e veshtire te thuash Te dua , por eshte akoma me e veshtire te rish prane personit qe dashuron dhe ti thuash Lamtumire !!*

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Thone qe dashuria eshte e verber .. por nuk eshte e vertete , sepse ti je drita e syve te mi !*

----------


## AuGuSt_

_Ka shume njerez qe kan lindur per te enderuar ... shume te tjere qe ti enderojne ...kurse une kam lindur per te enderuar dhe ti per qe qene endera ime !!_

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Eshte e veshtire te urresh ndike qe e ke dashuruar me pare , por eshte akoma me e veshtire te urresh ate qe do akoma !!*

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Ti je si nje pike loti per mua ... dhe asnjehere nuk qaj sepse kam frike se te humbas !!*

----------

